# New way of keeping track of book recommendations!



## Panjo (Dec 21, 2008)

Maybe this is already a strategy many of you use, but just yesterday I figured out a great way of keeping track of all the books that people have recommended to me. I have a ton of samples that I've downloaded at the recommendation of friends, or bargain books that I just bought from the bargain thread here on Kindleboards. They are all just randomly on my Kindle.

Yesterday I realized that I could make a note on the front page of each book or sample. In the note I wrote, "Recommended by Aunt Jenny" or "Oprah top 10" or something like that. Not only will this help me when I am browsing through the books/samples, but I can also SEARCH this way! So if I can't remember what book it was that Aunt Jenny was going on and on about, I can quickly find it through the note. 

Anyhow, Just thought this was a cool way of organizing, since we don't have folders.


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

Good idea, Panjo!

Sharyn


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, I like this idea.  I can also type a brief synopsis into the note, so that later I can remember why I thought this book would  be interesting!

Betsy


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Great tip. I like that you can also search with this.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

That is such a good idea! Thank you! I have some samples on Abigail that I'm now scratching my head at wondering why I got them!


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

That is a great idea.  The Kindle and it's clever users never ceas to amaze me.  Then again I am amazed by shadow puppets.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

I wish I had read this earlier!  Just this morning, I was so tired of having 6 pages of books/samples, I just deleted almost everything!
If I couldn't remember why it was there, I deleted it!  (This goes for those freebies I can't resist, but never seem to read! )

Thanks for the great idea!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Great idea!  I didn't even think that a search would look at the notes.

This will come in handy.


----------

